
This Is How Steve Bannon Sees the Entire World - danielam
https://www.buzzfeed.com/lesterfeder/this-is-how-steve-bannon-sees-the-entire-world?utm_term=.ik1j1Z4qR#.eaE4qvQKy
======
phs318u
Very interesting. I can't claim to be very well read on the alt-right and its
various personalities but this interview presents him as less one dimensional
than MSM portrayals.

Irrespective of what he's saying though, I find that I'm now so jaded and
cynical that I just assume everyone is speaking _purely_ to advance an
unstated agenda. I have almost no faith in any institution, to the extent that
I view any alignment with my own values and priorities as purely coincidental,
and not to be relied on as a predictor of future behaviour.

~~~
nkurz
After reading claims of Bannon's rabid anti-semitism, I was surprised to read
this personal testimonial for him by a Jewish former employee:
[http://www.breitbart.com/big-
government/2016/11/14/stephen-k...](http://www.breitbart.com/big-
government/2016/11/14/stephen-k-bannon-friend-jewish-people-defender-israel/)

 _I have worked with Stephen K. Bannon, President-elect Donald Trump’s new
chief strategist and senior counselor, for nearly six years at Breitbart News.
I can say, without hesitation, that Steve is a friend of the Jewish people and
a defender of Israel, as well as being a passionate American patriot and a
great leader._

 _A word or two about my credentials: I am an Orthodox Jew, and I hold a
Master of Arts degree in Jewish Studies. My thesis at the Isaac and Jesse
Kaplan Centre at the University of Cape Town dealt with the troubled status of
Jews in an increasingly anti-Israel, and antisemitic, post-apartheid South
Africa. I believe myself to be a qualified judge of what is, and is not,
antisemitic._

 _It defies logic that a man who was a close friend, confidant, and adviser to
the late Andrew Breitbart — a proud Jew — could have any negative feelings
towards Jews. As I can testify from years of work together with Steve in close
quarters, the opposite is the case: Steve is outraged by antisemitism. If
anything, he is overly sensitive about it, and often takes offense on Jews’
behalf._

A single testimonial doesn't convince me that Bannon is a great guy, but it
certainly reminded me that the mainstream media may not always be aiming for
an honest portrayal.

Edit: Having said that, I was impressed that this New York Times article
(while starting off quite critical) offers a much fuller picture than I've
seen elsewhere: [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/27/us/politics/steve-
bannon-w...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/27/us/politics/steve-bannon-white-
house.html)

